# new furnace price's



## huntfishhurt (Jul 9, 2010)

Just looking to get a ruff idea what a new furnace would run for a 1800 ranch?

Just a ball park figure for a replacement


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

huntfishhurt said:


> Just looking to get a ruff idea what a new furnace would run for a 1800 ranch?
> 
> Just a ball park figure for a replacement


 
That depends on what you're looking for. The prices can sway by a couple few thousand, not to mention ductwork might need modifing more than just a plenum. There way more info needed even to throw a ballpark out there.
What area are you in and what kind of effciency are you looking for? Basement, crawl, slab, is everything accessible?


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

I just had a new Heil, LP, two stage, 98% efficient, variable speed fan, with a whole house filter (5 Inch) installed in my 1800 sq.ft. ranch for just under 4 g's. This included piping from tank, into the basement and to the furnace. Used to have fuel oil. No major changes had to be done to the duct work. They removed the old furnace and capped old chimney, also installed new plastic vent and incoming air feed.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

What would the ball park be for a gas boiler for a 2400 sq ft home. My boilers about 35 years old. I have baseboard heat.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

bigbuck said:


> What would the ball park be for a gas boiler for a 2400 sq ft home. My boilers about 35 years old. I have baseboard heat.


The one I got a few years ago (85% eff.) was $4200 I think. My old one at the time was about 37 yo. Still worked, but only about 50% eff. With new windows and a new furnace, cut my gas bills by 30% easy.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

TinMarine is right, prices vary greatly depneding on brand and features as well as any modifications that may need to be made.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

On average switch outs for us have been running around $2400 give or take
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

